# Ice Inspired Tutorial



## mslips (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey all! Here's a tutorial on my big sis Lizette. This is the ice inspired look. =) I did it a little more glammed up on my sis.

Tools:







From left to right:

-Shu Uemura eyelash curler

-Avon blush stick in Moon Roses

-Too Faced line & define

-NYC translucent powder

-Japonesque travel e/s brush

-Japonesque travel powder brush

-Japonesque travel crease brush

-Medusa's Makeup glitter in Star Wars

-Sugar baby e/s in Sea Pearl

-Sugar baby e/s in Blue Lagoon

-L'oreal Hip duo in showy

-Bare Minerals Well Rested

-Mark metalliner in blue

-Don't know why I put the Sephora cream e/l palette, but I didn't use it at all lol.

-Lancome Le Crayon Kohl in Blanc

-Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara

-Ultima II Fade Not, Crease Not primer

-Image Essentials crease brush

-Maybelline angle contour brush

-Sonia Kaschuk crease brush, but used for loose powder

-Tony & Tina angle brush

-Mark plump gloss in Swank (not in pic)



Her face is washed and moisturized. I cleaned up her brows a tad bit.







Step uno: Powder & neutralize redness












Step dos: I glided on a little line with Avon Moon Roses across her cheek bones and blended with my 2 fingers in circular motion up and down. Also toward the temples. We don't want too much since the focus is on the eyes.












Step tres: I applied a thick layer of powder under the eyes to catch eyeshadow that falls, so later it'll be brushed away.







Step cuatro: I take the Tony & Tina angle brush and line her inner lashline with Sugar Baby e/s in Sea Pearl.







Step cinco: I line the rest of the lashline with showy mixed together.







Step seis: I filled in her brows with Too Faced line and define...ugh love that stuff! 







Step siete: I blend Fade Not, Crease Not primer all over her lid. 







Step ocho: I take my lovely and super soft Japonesque travel e/s brush and blend Sugar Baby in Sea Pearl all over the lid with less on the brow bones.







Step nueve: I take the Japonesque travel crease brush and apply SB in Blue Lagoon along the crease and lashline. 







Step diez: I take the Image Essentials crease brush and apply the showy duo mixed together along her crease.







I also blend it downwards onto the lashline. Blend it all in circular and side to side motions.












Step once: Now I take the Sonia Kashuk crease brush and dust a small amount of Medusa's Makeup glitter in Star Wars all over the lid with more on the tear ducts.







Step doce: I take Mark metalliner in blue and slowly draw one line across her top lashlines. 







Step trece: I lift the lid up a little to draw a second line.







Step catorce: I line her bottom waterlines with Lancome Le Crayon Kohl eyeliner in Blanc.







Step quince, dieciseis, y diecisiete: I curl lashes with the Shu curler, apply volume exact mascara, and apply mark plump gloss in swank on her lips. I put like 2-3 coats to make them extra juicy and shiny. The finished look! Lookin gorgeous and glam!




























Aww sisterly love =) I look more Mexican lol. She looks more Filipino.












Love, Beh


----------



## Bianca (Apr 16, 2007)

You two look great! Very nice tutorial, thanks!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## xiahe (Apr 16, 2007)

very nice! =]


----------



## Jadetive (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow that is beautiful.. And yes, your sister does look more fillipino, maybe it's the shape of your eyes..


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2007)

You did a great job on her...she looks gorgeous.


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice! Love your blending!


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2007)

I love that blue eyeliner on your sis. Great job!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 17, 2007)

so cute!!


----------



## mslips (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks! it's funny cuz she neverwears these looks, shes always for the natural thing and hates bottom liner. we just did it for fun.


----------



## breathless (Apr 19, 2007)

awesome! thanks!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 19, 2007)

You both are gorgeous and I love the variety of both tools and cosmetics.  You do so well.


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 19, 2007)

I love ur sisters eyebrows!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Aw - you two are adorable!  Great job, Mslips!!


----------



## mslips (Apr 21, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## shebella (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like ice queen


----------



## FabWineTastings (Apr 24, 2007)

Great Tutorial!  You and your sister have beautiful eyebrows!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks !!! 
nice tut'


----------



## miko (Apr 25, 2007)

wow looks great and i love the eyeliner!!


----------



## triccc (Apr 25, 2007)

ooh! i like it lots!

thank youu!


----------



## applefrite (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice tutorial !!!! Thank you .


----------



## mslips (May 4, 2007)

aww thanks girls! im glad you like it!


----------



## Simi (May 4, 2007)

Wow, you've great job. I like the eyeliner. both of you are very pretty. Thanks for the tut....


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 18, 2007)

You two look great!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

very nicee!!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 20, 2007)

omg u both are gorgeous! n i love this look./ very pretty


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

wow thats gorgeous


----------

